# Risotto



## JMJones (Mar 8, 2013)

I have never made it before. I just bought some Arborio rice and am ready to give it a shot. Any tips, receipes, ect from the experianced members here?


Thanks

John


----------



## 77kath (Mar 8, 2013)

I am just a home cook and will defer to the chefs out there, but i can tell you this: It's not as hard as you think. Sweat some onion and then some garlic in plenty of butter or butter plus olive oil. Add a cup of rice and stir to coat each grain, then about a teaspoon of salt. Stir in some heated stock a ladleful at a time, adding more when you can see the bottom of the pan. Be enthusiastic, as the rice needs to get some of its coat beaten off. I use a wooden spoon. In about ten to fifteen minutes, the rice grains will be crunchy when you bite into one. At this point, stir in another ladle, turn the heat to the lowest possible setting, cover the pot with a kitchen towel and a tight lid, and finish up the rest of your dinner. At the last minute, add some Parmesan and serve.

The amount of stock will vary with the age of the rice and other factors, but it is usually about two cups for me. This serves four.

This is just the basic version. Mushrooms, peas, lemon zest, bits of ham, or pretty much what you have tasty and leftover can be stirred in. 

A thousand years of Italian mammas can't be wrong!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 8, 2013)

Love Risotto, takes some time, but isn't too hard, just go slow and keep adding in the stock. we make a few variations but all work well. meaty, spicy, veggie, or even subtle, all tasty


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a pretty good read. I have tried traditional and this recipe, they are both good.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i used to cook risotto all the time. haven't been cooking it recently.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 8, 2013)

I love to make risotto using the dried wild mushroom mix you can get from Costco. You steep them in hot water and strain the liquid tea to get rid of grit. Then you can dice the rehydrated mushrooms for use in the risotto and use the mushroom tea instead of stock using 77kath's method above. Very tasty with roast chicken, pork tenderloin or veal chops.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 8, 2013)

mince your onions,and cook them over low heat slowly in oil, not butter. Use grapeseed oil or other non-flavor oil. you'll be adding plenty of butter towards the end, with cheese and other goodies. Sweet the onions slowly, let them develop their sugary sweetness. Do Not allow them to brown or caramelize. Just let them patiently sweeten up, stirring every so often, scraping the bottom of the pan. this sweetness you're getting adds so much to the final product. A lot of people rush this step. Shame shame. You'll know when they are ready by tasting them. Taste sweet? Crank up the great, get the oil a bubbling and add your grain. Stir that grain until it's coated in hot fat, making sure not to brown or stick to the pot. Dash of some good salt here along with a bay leaf or 2. stir in a bit of white wine and allow to be absorbed by the hot grain.. then on to warm stock


----------



## 77kath (Mar 9, 2013)

This will be wonderful! I think the wine adds a lot.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool thread... :hungry: 

My wife just brought me a couple of bags of the good stuff and have been wondering how to cook it! I love risotto.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 9, 2013)

finish with butter and shredded parmigiano (plenty of it)
:biggrin:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 9, 2013)

The reason it's gotten knocked for being difficult is really because it forces you to stand there and stir it. The stirring assures proper creaminess and consistency. On Top Chef and such, they often try to make risotto while doing ten other things, and the grains wind up being cooked in different variances of doneness; a big no no; hence the curse.

I used to work for Paul Bartolotta (of the battle risotto/ Iron Chef). In their restaurants they have a risotto station, where one guy makes only risotto, ala minute.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 9, 2013)

Good tips... thanks NO Chop! going to look out for that for sure.. yes it does get a bit of a rap (I Like your curse analogy! my kind of writing). :laugh:


----------



## Customfan (Mar 9, 2013)

Any perticularily good recipes on the web we can use? (With portions, quantities, etc.) One thats tested and that you really like? :cool2:

Interesting variations?

Thanks to all!


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

Along with more traditional recipes (plain, mushroom, Milanese), I've tried a couple of traditional-but-more-special variations like pear and strawberry, both of which work really well with Taleggio cheese. Another specialized variation is asparagus with Brie. Lately, though, I've been in love with _b__on appetit's_ Bacon and Leek Risotto with Poached Egg. Oh my.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 9, 2013)

Ill look onto it... Thanks! :2thumbsup:


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 9, 2013)

Making a well flavoured home made stock makes a big difference.Buy a good rice,I prefer Carnaroli but it is expensive. Also when you add the butter and the Parmesan, take the pan off the heat before you stir it in.


----------



## eaglerock (Mar 11, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> I used to work for Paul Bartolotta (of the battle risotto/ Iron Chef). In their restaurants they have a risotto station, where one guy makes only risotto, ala minute.



:bigeek:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 11, 2013)

i found you really dont need to constantly stir it. i sometimes just give the saucier a shake or two.


----------



## JMJones (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried it last night for the first time with portabello's and made the stock from the chicken bones from chicken ballotine (another first that I learned of here). I think it came out pretty good. Definitely will add it to the rotation. 

Thanks for the help, 


John


----------



## Customfan (Mar 11, 2013)

I dont know how good this one is... :yammer:

Then package says:

Confezione Sottovuoto
1000g, 35oz.
Molino di Borgo S, Dalmazzo
Risso Superfino Arborio

I got a combo of Porcini, oyster and shiitake dried mushrooms... 

I was thinking of doing a Barolo risotto and a Shrimp risotto. :scratchhead:

wonder how that will turn out!


----------



## convis (Mar 11, 2013)

+1 to the carnaroli as opposed to arborio, 
I especially like it in the restaurant; it doesnt overcook as easily.
never had the opportunity to try vialone nano.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 11, 2013)

The traditional rices are nice to learn the technique, but once you get it you can sub like crazy. Pecan rice, farro, and and small diced potatoes are my favorites.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 12, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> The traditional rices are nice to learn the technique, but once you get it you can sub like crazy. Pecan rice, farro, and and small diced potatoes are my favorites.



nice!!

toasted noodles kick butt too!! fideo.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

I tend to use finely diced (dried, or French) shallots instead of onions in risotto. I find the flavors much more subtle, yet noticeable. I also don't tend to use garlic unless a recipe specifically calls for it, but most traditional risotti don't. Certainly I would avoid garlic in any of the sweeter combinations (fruits, berries, etc.).


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, and extra-dry vermouth instead of regular white wine makes a statement, too. It's "there" but tasters can't quite figure it out. I use it in almost all recipes that call for dry white.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 12, 2013)

gotta find me some vermouth then =D


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 12, 2013)

japanese Sake doesnt suck either..


----------



## Customfan (Mar 14, 2013)

Made the Risotto Barolo with Fungi yesterday with spectacular results...

Thanks for the advice, specially things like.... removing the rice from the heat a bit before adding the parmesan and adding a lot of parmesan.

Here are a couple things I did and/or learned while making this dish:
- Yes... a lot of parmesan :biggrin:
- Remove it from the heat before adding the cheese
- I used a Copper pot lined with stainless to help change the the temperature quicker and it helped quite a bit.
- Drain the fungi and strained the grind that comes from them to avoid them getting to the dish.
- Used a dried 3 mushroom combo to give it some character and depth (Porcini mainly).
- Removing the dish while its still a bit al dente to avoid it getting overly mushy.
- Use some of the mushroom stock as well, combine some of the chicken of vegetable stock with the mushroom if you can.
- Dont put too much salt on the dish while cooking, the parmesan will compensate later.
- Leave the mushrooms in.

Here are some pictures of the process.. :happy2:


----------



## Customfan (Mar 14, 2013)

Prep-work (It is after all a knife forum, right?)

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1551_zps95c7f32b.jpg

Process...

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1555_zps5d637f8b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1556_zps26f0ec83.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1559_zps5ee6dc9d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1560_zps681ee23a.jpg

YUM!!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1561_zpsfa6d114a.jpg


----------

